# Big Bend HDR



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Had to go to San Antonio for a funeral and decided to take the scenic route back to Midland. Big Bend had a lot of rain and was pretty green. Some parts of the park where even closed because they where under water.. Probably doesn't happen too often down there.

Click for larger images..






More if you're interested: HERE


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very Nice. I like HDR for landscapes and the way it can bring out detail in cloud and sky that would otherwise be usually blown out. You did a great job with these.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good pix, Arlon


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great HDR images Arlon. I have always wanted to visit Big Bend. Love the detail.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

HDR meaning?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

The Machine said:


> HDR meaning?


High Dynamic Range

...click on it for a description.

Also see http://www.hdrsoft.com/


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow. Those are really cool.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like how these are not overly done. Good job, Arlon.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics. I am convinced that you don't need any fancy camera equipment. Just grab a point and shoot and go. Your images always turn out great!


----------

